

Ask HN: Which speakers can inspire students? - noverloop

I'm a student in a non-entrepreneurial college and I would like to invite several speakers over the course of this year to my university.
A lot of my classmates have interest in building their own companies, but most of them will go to consulting shops instead of using their skills to built a product and make a difference.
I have tried local entrepreneurs and while there was a lot of interest, the speakers weren't inspiring. Mostly because Belgium doesn't have that much of a tech-entrepreneurial culture.<p>I have secured the backing of the dean of faculty so tickets/money/sleeping arrangements aren't a problem.
Which speakers can inspire students to take startups serious?<p>I know PG can do this, but I suspect he doesn't have time.<p>My current 'Wanted' list:<p><pre><code>  Paul Graham
  Fred Wilson
  Steve Blank
  David Heinemeier Hansson
  Eric Ries
</code></pre>
Please suggest additional speakers.
======
zachallaun
While this is not necessarily a recommendation for a speaker, I would suggest
using Nathan Furr's Business Model Competition
(<http://businessmodelcompetition.com>) to compel a student population to
shift their focus to entrepreneurship.

------
staunch
Maybe you could contact some angel investors? Angel List has a bunch, and even
39 European angeles <http://angel.co/europe>

------
philwelch
Some of my favorite speakers at the latest Startup School were Ron Conway, Tom
Preston-Warner, and Brian Chesky. Last year my favorite speaker was Paul
Buchheit.

------
drallison
I think it takes more than a series of inspirational speakers to have an
impact. Evangelism is only part of what's needed. You also need informative
talks about the details of starting a venture, funding, intellectual property,
risks and rewards, and so forth if you want to enable people to move forward.

~~~
noverloop
yes, but these aspects are 'post-idea' Most don't have ideas yet, although
there is an active effort from the university to match CS students without
ideas with academics from non-CS departments (legal, economics,...) that have
ideas.

It takes some effort to make startups a viable 'career'-choice.

------
cantbecool
Why the lucky stiff's presentation at ART && CODE Symposium. Not much to do
with 'start-ups', but more of a why do we program type deal. It's interesting
to say the least.

<http://vimeo.com/5047563>

------
_delirium
Markus Persson, perhaps? Different kind of startup culture, though.

